# [SSH]le lancer sur une autre interface que ETH0 ( résolu )

## nemo13

bonsoir,

je suis en train de bricoler ce truc et pour finir propre, j'aimerais au niveau du portable, relancer  sshd sur l'interface wifi ( eth1 chez moi ) après avoir stoppé eth0.

si je lance

```
/etc/init.d/sshd
```

 le script redémarre eth0 mais hélas net.eth0 m'explose tout; c'est benêt   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Comment faire simplement et proprement ?

A+:jlpLast edited by nemo13 on Mon Jun 25, 2007 10:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Si t'es sur le baselayout 1.12, met RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="lo" dans /etc/conf.d/rc, ça vire les dépendances sur les autres interfaces  :Smile:  (pour info, dans le baselayout 2.0, il suffit de ne pas mettre les net.* dans les runlevels)

----------

## nemo13

Merci Geekounet ,

la solution pour baselayout 1.12 marche pil-poil. *Quote:*   

> nemo13@gentoobscur ~ $ ssh 10.0.0.31
> 
> Password: 
> 
> Last login: Mon Jun 25 23:55:52 2007 from gentoobscur.istres
> ...

 Cordialement:jlp

----------

## guilc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> pour info, dans le baselayout 2.0, il suffit de ne pas mettre les net.* dans les runlevels

 

Ca, c'est moyen, surtout que si on a plusieurs interface réseaux a monter au démarrage, ça marche pas top.

Par contre, il y a une variable tout bien dans /etc/rc.conf qui aide bien :

```
# Do we allow any started service in the runlevel to satisfy the depedency

# or do we want all of them regardless of state? For example, if net.eth0

# and net.eth1 are in the default runlevel then with rc_depend_strict="NO"

# both will be started, but services that depend on 'net' will work if either

# one comes up. With rc_depend_strict="YES" we would require them both to

# come up.

#rc_depend_strict="YES"

rc_depend_strict="NO"
```

Ca marche chez moi : tous les services dépendant de net démarrent dès que eth0 est up, alors que ppp0 et eth1 ne sont pas encore prêts

Enfin, après, ça doit dépendre du cas rencontré plus précisément.

[Edit] d'ailleurs, ça remonte 1 topic vieux d'un an : a cette époque, il se peut que cette variable n'existait pas encore dans baselayout2  :Smile: 

----------

## nemo13

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   pour info, dans le baselayout 2.0, il suffit de ne pas mettre les net.* dans les runlevels 
> 
> Ca, c'est moyen, surtout que si on a plusieurs interface réseaux a monter au démarrage, ça marche pas top.
> 
> Par contre, il y a une variable tout bien dans /etc/rc.conf qui aide bien :
> ...

 

Je n'ai pas osé créer 

```
RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="lo"
```

 dans le nouveau rc ;

ce soir je tenterai la chose (aque les minuscules )

A+

edit : au passage de baselayout2 j'ai bien mis

```
# both will be started, but services that depend on 'net' will work if either

# one comes up. With rc_depend_strict="YES" we would require them both to

# come up.

rc_depend_strict="NO"
```

mais au boot j'avais de vilains warrnings  :Crying or Very sad:   sur les services "schéduled"en attente de eth0 ( ntp ssh )

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut nemo13,

pour revenir à ton conseil dans le post de "baselayout2 centralisation des retours", j'ai réussi à régler mon problème de warning au boot en passant la variable  rc_depend_strict à NO (comme l'indique guilc), le seul problème résiduel étant ntp-client qui ne pouvait se connecter au serveur vu que mon net.ppp0 était en train de se connecter au net...

J'ai envisager de modifier le script init de ntp-client en ajoutant un sleep 5, mais finalement j'ai préféré éviter la bidouille hasardeuse et j'ai viré ntp-client de mon runlevel default pour ajouter la commande :

/etc/init.d/ntp-client start dans local.start  et /etc/init.d/ntp-client stop dans local.stop.... 

je sais pas si c'est très "propre" mais ça m'a permis de gagner les qq sec nécessaires pour que ntp-client ne foire plus et soit bien lancé quand mon net est réellement prêt.

----------

